

Sergey Brin's blog (?) - Mistone
http://too.blogspot.com/

======
rms
>I now have the opportunity to adjust my life to reduce those odds (e.g. there
is evidence that exercise may be protective against Parkinson's).

You don't need a genetic test to know that excercise is incredibly healthy.

~~~
bootload
_"... You don't need a genetic test to know that excercise is incredibly
healthy. ..."_

But if you charge "X" dollars to screen people for say Alzheimer's, something
they may get 20 years before symptoms arise? The current population is say 25M
worldwide expected to rise to 81M by 2040 ~
<http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/2364899.htm> Though there are tests
currently being trialled to test for beta amyloids in blood.

------
mixmax
It appears to be the real deal:
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10045958-93.html>

------
bootload
_"... My mother had always been haunted by Parkinson's because her aunt had
suffered from it ..."_

A cheaper way to hunt for hereditary disease is to check your family tree for
cause of death or symptoms. The only problem is if the disease has some sort
of stigma attached it may be hidden.

------
brandonkm
Can't wait for the cool personal life bits about the new plane him and larry
brought, or the trip to outer space him and his buddies are about to go on, or
how no one will ever make an algorithm better than the google search one.

------
andreyf
I'm not sure how to avoid sounding insensitive, but it seems like an ad for
his wife's company...

~~~
Mistone
which is under investigation from the the CA Dept of Health, cant find the
link but read it a few months ago.

~~~
russ
We have been officially licensed by CA for maybe 3-4 weeks now.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/20/business/20gene.html?_r=2&...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/20/business/20gene.html?_r=2&ref=business&oref=slogin&oref=slogin)

A lot changes in a few months ;-)

------
awt
I hope he changes the color scheme.

~~~
ivank
It just went from dark blue to cyan.

------
iigs
Compare and contrast this to Steve Jobs + Apple's handling of Steve's cancer
scare a few years ago. Fascinating.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Well, fakesergeybrin.com has already been registered, so that comparison is
interesting in more ways than one.

------
byrneseyeview
Had too.blogspot.com been unclaimed for that long?

~~~
hhm
Or they simply claimed it somehow: being that Google owns Blogspot it
shouldn't be very difficult to do that.

------
jmatt
If you could have any blogspot name that you wanted... what would you choose?

 _While Google is a play on googol, too is a play on the much smaller number -
two._

I'm not sure I would choose too - soooo many other choices. It's memorable and
short which is about all you can ask from a name. I wonder if he is going to
acquire the related domains (too.??? etc). I guess now-a-days that isn't
required. But if you are a multi-billionare and starting your own blog... why
not?

------
jamesjyu
It's refreshing to see a totally off the cuff and candid looking blog from
such an important figure. Doesn't seem to have the multiple layers of PR and
Marketing here.

------
jobeirne
This is gonna be the best Dan Lyons site ever.

------
agentbleu
there is some evidence to suggest parkinson's is caused by bacteria:
[http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2001/12/1...](http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2001/12/12/minocycline.aspx)

~~~
agentbleu
better link <http://hubpages.com/hub/Antibiotics-for-Parkinsons>

------
_bn
I wonder who will be the first to comment.

~~~
woodsier
I commented, but it needs to be signed off by Sergey.

------
SarahToton
Et tu, Sergey?

Note: All one needs to succeed in life is a blogspot page named after an
adverb. Other possibilities include: "indeed," "nonetheless," "meanwhile," and
"obnoxiously."

